# 2009 Rival teaser



## ox_rider (Sep 6, 2006)

This is not my bike, though I sure wish it was.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2571419147/sizes/l/in/set-72157605040662877/ 

Looks like a full build with 09 Rival. The parts look great.


----------



## jbruchez (Aug 14, 2007)

That bike is beautiful. It makes me anticipate the 09 Rival even more. Love my 08 but it is always time for something new.


----------

